# How many masons does it take to change a light bulb?



## Chris_Hogg (Jul 29, 2010)

It takes five masons to change a light bulb, they are as follows: One to change the bulb, one to take notes regrading the changing of the bulb and three to sit on the side lines and complain that "this is NOT how we changed light bulbs in my day."


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 30, 2010)

Change?


----------

